# Free CUDA based video converter?



## 31337

Just wondering if one even exists yet. I know about Badaboom, but I don't want to buy it, and I don't want the stupid free version with the watermark on the output.

I have a ton of videos that I'm converting for my new Zune I got yesterday (oh yeah!), and Super does a good job but it's stupid slow. I've had my comp running all night last night, all day today, and it'll be running again tonight and tomorrow converting vids. I need something just as good, but faster.

Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## Danylu

Badaboom is the only video converter using CUDA as of now.


----------



## stumped

don't you need to license cuda to be able to program software for it?


----------



## JTD92

Badaboom

http://www.badaboomit.com/


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JTD92* 
Badaboom

http://www.badaboomit.com/

Badaboom only offers a trial for free, you have to pay for the professional version (w/o watermark).


----------



## 31337

Darn it, looks like I'll have to settle for Super for the time being then. Thanks anyways guys.


----------



## Coma

You can set up software encoders to be much faster in exchange for a compression hit (bigger filesize for the same quality), but that shouldn't matter that much with small resolutions.

Can your Zune play mp4 (H.264+AAC)? I can help you set it up if so.


----------



## 31337

Yeah, I know. Right now my quality and file sizes from Super aren't much low than original (on SD vids, HD vids obviously drop considerably). I don't want to sacrifice much quality because I want to use the TV out to watch the vids. As far as size, I care to a point, but when you have 120GBs to play with and you music collection is in the rebuilding stages it doesn't matter a whole lot.

LOL, thanks for the offer man, but I think I've got it covered (here) I helped out GH0 earlier today already









Hmm... it seems like there may end up being others who could use that (above link), ya think I should make it into a guide? (improving it of coarse)


----------



## Coma

I saw that post, but obviously SUPER is not the way to go







(you're having trouble with it yourself).

When I said "software" I didn't mean SUPER







I didn't say you'd sacrifice quality, I said you'd sacrifice compression. That means the files are going to be bigger.


----------



## 31337

Super is working fine, it's just a bit slow. I was just looking for something a bit faster. How much of a sacrifice would there be to compression? At my current settings in Super a 172MB AVI is converted into a 168MB MP4. It's not not getting much smaller (which I don't mind), but I don't want uberly massive files either. I have a lot of vids to go on there. How big would you guess that 172MB AVI would end up being if done your way?

(also, can your way set a 720x480 res. while still preserving a 16:9 aspect ratio?)


----------



## Coma

Even with the compression hit I was talking of, the result will be smaller than that at the same or better quality.
What resolution are the AVI and MP4?

Quote:

Super is working fine, it's just a bit slow. I was just looking for something a bit faster.
So it's not actually working fine









Quote:

(also, can your way set a 720x480 res. while still preserving a 16:9 aspect ratio?)
Yes =p


----------



## 31337

The source files are one of the following (they are also either AVI, MKV, or MP4): 640x480 (4:3), 704x400 (16:9), 720x404 (16:9), 704x396 (16:9), 640x360 (16:9). All output MP4s are up-sampled to 740x480, maintaining they're original aspect ratio. (740x480 because that is the max res. taken by the Zune, and I want them good quality for watching on TV as well. So far I haven't noticed any problems with up-sampling the res.) The rest you can pretty much tell from the post I made when helping out GH0.

If your way can preserve quality and give me smaller sizes, I'm all ears!


----------



## Coma

Well, my way is a little (a lot) less one-click, though.
Nothing too complicated, though.

Before I write a wall of text, are you willing to spend a few minutes on every file?


----------



## Coma

Is your Zune the 3rd gen?


----------



## wolf2009

avidemux should be a better convertor than Super.

Super has really old versions of encoders, that haven't been updated for a long time.

For example x264, it has moved ahead a lot since the last time it was updated in SUPER. Now it offers more quality at even lower bitrates.

download the latest off here and try it

http://avidemux.razorbyte.com.au/


----------



## Coma

Try this on your Zune: http://www.sendspace.com/file/vvausb (720x576)
Might not work because there aren't exact specs anywhere >_>

The original: http://www.sendspace.com/file/9j3mob (720p)


----------



## 31337

Yeah, spending a bit of time on this won't bother me if it means getting it right. I would prefer a batch encode, but it doesn't matter that much.

Yes my Zune is a Zune 120 3rd gen.

I'm downloading those files right now, I'll post back if it works on the Zune or not when they're done.

What do you think of using wolf2009's avidemux?


----------



## Coma

It's pretty much the same as my method, but you use Avidemux as a GUI.
I personally don't like using GUIs that do everything - I like doing everything in its own step - resizing separately, encoding the video and audio separately, muxing separately.

I feel you don't really have control when you use most GUIs as they try to make things easier for you, and sometimes they do stuff you don't want them to do.

As for batch encoding, you could MeGUI to queue up a bunch of encodes together (but they must have the same resolution so the anamorphic AR works)


----------



## 31337

Ok, I haven't had a chance to take a look at those files you linked to yet. I'm gonna be out of town for a few days (leaving tomorrow) and will try Avidemux then.

You said I should still be able to get smaller file sizes at nearly the same quality, in less time with Avidemux, right? If I find that I don't like it, I'll see about your method.

So, I guess that means Avidemux can't do a batch encode either? Is MeGUI pretty good as well? I suppose I'll give that a shot when I get back too.

Thanks


----------



## Coma

They're both GUIs for the same encoder (well, kinda).
I take back the smaller file size thing. I didn't know the Zune was so picky over which settings you could use.

Have to use the absolute bare minimum settings which results in really bad compression (and so, rather large sizes)


----------



## wolf2009

Quote:


Originally Posted by *31337* 

So, I guess that means Avidemux can't do a batch encode either? Is MeGUI pretty good as well? I suppose I'll give that a shot when I get back too.

Thanks

ya megui is pretty good with batch encodes, but you have to learn how to make an avisynth script before starting an encode with that.

Avidemux does that for you, I think you CAN batch encode in Avidemux


----------



## Coma

There's nothing to learn. It's about as complicated as File -> Open in Avidemux...


----------



## wolf2009

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Coma* 
There's nothing to learn. It's about as complicated as File -> Open in Avidemux...

are you talking about Megui or Avidemux ?


----------



## Coma

Avisynth...
For what he wants to do, DirectShowSource("filename") is enough...


----------



## wolf2009

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Coma* 
Avisynth...
For what he wants to do, DirectShowSource("filename") is enough...

it can give you some nasty little surprises beyond that too


----------



## Coma

Nope. If you can play the file in WMP, MPC or Zoomplayer, then it _will_ work.


----------



## 31337

Ok, thanks for everything man. +REP.

Only one question though, I can't figure out how to set the res to 720x480 while still maintaining a 16:9 aspect ratio in Avidemux. It works fine for the 4:3 vids, but that's just one thing I can't figure out.


----------



## Coma

wolf2009 will have to help you with Avidemux as I have no clue


----------



## 31337

Well, wolf2009, you heard him. Can I get some help on that with Avidemux?


----------



## Coma

Or you can wait for Tuesday when my tests are over.
Or you can go to doom9 and ask, but note they have a very low tolerance for illegal stuff.

They will ask you to state what these videos are, unlike OCN where if you don't say anything, nobody will ask, so prepare something legal to work with.


----------



## wolf2009

Quote:


Originally Posted by *31337* 
Well, wolf2009, you heard him. Can I get some help on that with Avidemux?









lol dude sure, let me get home first


----------



## tamarro

Sure it is:

http://www.mediacoderhq.com/

And it's free!!!


----------



## powerfuljacson

as far as i know, bigasoft total video converter is cuda based, while it is shareware with free trial version
but i think it is worthy to get one
reason 1 Optimized by NVIDIAÂ® CUDA computing technology, Bigasoft Total Video Converter accelerates conversion to revolutionary fast. Converting video now is in minutes.

reason 2 it can achieve video conversion between a wide range of video formats, including AVI, Xvid, DivX, H.264, MP4, 3GP, MKV, WMV, RM, FLV, MOV, WebM, VP8, 720p, 1080p, 1080i HD, AVCHD videos and more.

reason 3 it can also convert between audio files like MP3, AAC, AC3, WAV, WMA, etc. Moreover, it can extract audio from video and music video by only a few clicks.

reason 4 it is equipped with advanced editing function. It enables to adjust audio volume, rotate video, add audio track and subtitle for video, increase artistic effects for video, add image or text watermark for video, split video, merge videos into one, trim and crop video, capture preferable picture from video and more.

for detail info at http://www.bigasoft.com/articles/nvidia-cuda-video-converter.html
http://www.bigasoft.com/total-video-converter.html


----------



## Jodiuh

Well Badaboomit screwed me again. Bought the first version, didn't work w/ 5xx cards, bought the 2nd version, didn't work w/ 6xx cards.

Is there anything out there that can convert my video's using CUDA?


----------



## Jodiuh

Thanks, I'll check it out. In the meantime, Handbrake solved my issue of compression, but AFAIK, didn't use my GPU's. It did make full use of all 4 CPU cores however and the resulting file looked fantastic, so I'm happy.

I also found an Android app that does it all on the phone called Vid Con. $3.


----------



## ramicio

Your screen is only 320x240, so there's no need to make a video of a higher resolution than that. Making a video that small should really encode in minutes even on hardware that's like 5 years old. CUDA is not used for encoding. It's not even used for decoding. It's a misnomer. It's the PureHD tech. of NVIDIA cards that can do decoding, and only decoding. There are encoders out there that use Intel's QuickSync for encoding, but they aren't that great of quality and I think at resolutions that small that you aren't going to have that much of an edge over a CPU. Can you give me an example of a movie you're trying to encode?


----------

